# First Fattie.............Pierogi Style



## qthor242 (Jun 17, 2013)

First off I have to give credit where credit is deserved to Stauf


> Hello all!  Well since my wife and I love to fix up a pan of pierogies with onions and cheese, I just couldn't resist the urge to make a pierogie fatty. So here it is. This is made of the standard ingredients, bag of Mrs T's pierogies, some onions, cheese and bacon wrap.


.............I thought the Pierogi Stuffed fattie was a beautiful creation. I have been on this thread for a week, absolutely AMAZED at all the wonderful pieces of art you all come up with. This is by far the best community out there for ideas, comments, and suggestions. You all are wonderful critics.....keep up the good work!!!! Here are a few pics of my very first fattie. My family was absolutely blown away with the taste of it. We had with baked potatoes and some green beans. It was a wonderful dinner.  













IMG_0705.JPG



__ qthor242
__ Jun 17, 2013






I actually used 3 lbs of sausage. The blue moon was for my enjoyment while I waited for the masterpiece to finish













IMG_0708.JPG



__ qthor242
__ Jun 17, 2013


















IMG_0709.JPG



__ qthor242
__ Jun 17, 2013






The one thing I did different from Stauf was I chopped up the onion rather than slice. 













IMG_0710.JPG



__ qthor242
__ Jun 17, 2013


















IMG_0711.JPG



__ qthor242
__ Jun 17, 2013


















IMG_0712.JPG



__ qthor242
__ Jun 17, 2013


















IMG_0713.JPG



__ qthor242
__ Jun 17, 2013


















IMG_0001_2.jpg



__ qthor242
__ Jun 17, 2013






I used a combo of Apple and Oak smoke and the flavor was like no other. 













IMG_0002_2.jpg



__ qthor242
__ Jun 17, 2013






I did butter up the Perogi's before wrapping.......hence the Country Crock. 













IMG_0003_2.jpg



__ qthor242
__ Jun 17, 2013






It was wonderful!!!! Thanks again Stauf for the great idea.


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 17, 2013)

Looks delicious!  Would love to have you try it with home made sausage tho!  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/73350/country-style-breakfast-sausage


----------



## qthor242 (Jun 17, 2013)

Pops6967, 

If I had the resources and time that would be delicious. A friend of mine visits his family every so often and sometimes he brings back home made sausage that his family makes. I will definitely have to tell him to bring some back when he goes home to visit. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## stauf (Jun 19, 2013)

Qthor242,

Thank you for the kind words. But I gotta say, it looks to me like you're a natural at doing fatties. My mouth is watering just looking at your pics. You did a great job on this one! I also appreciate the Blue Moon, nice touch! (my favorite brew). I'm looking forward to seeing more of your tasty meals.


----------



## the zil (Jun 20, 2013)

OMG, looks amazing. I must try this


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 21, 2013)

That looks amazing! I love pierogies.


----------



## qthor242 (Jun 21, 2013)

Stauf, 

I am a big fan of Perogies being that I'm a central Pennsylvanian. I saw your post and said "I have to make that". Whats funny is I emailed my dad the pics (lives in central PA), and the first thing he asked me was..............when we come down there (to VA) will you make that for us? It's quite flattering. Great idea Stauf!!! Keep thinking outside the box......great ideas!!!  Oh and another note is I've sent these pic's to my buddies that are into smoking and they were blown away......I provided all with sample of this. They were dumbfounded with the ingredients. I've got an idea for this weekend for a cheeseburger fatty so I'll posting pic's soon.


----------

